# Do all male kittens spray?



## Emma_Williams (Jan 13, 2009)

Im planning on getting a Bengal kitten but I'm a bit unsure now which sex to go. I was planning on a male because all the male cats I've had have been friendlier, more cuddly and playful but my mum has just told me that he would definitly spray until he can be neutered.

Is that true? Could I stop it from happening? If the breeder said he's not done it when I go see him would that mean he wouldn't do it at mine. I don't have any cats at the moment and I thought it was a territory thing.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Its very unlikely that he will spray before 5 months of age,especially if you have no other cats.Have him neautered at around this age to prevent this if you do not get him done there is a good chance he will spray,and this will smell very strong and be difficult to mask!! and with some cats when they start to spray,neautering wont stop it.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

None of my male cats ever sprayed but they were spayed at 6 months. The only cat that sprays (and still does) is Smokey, my mum's spayed female.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

sequeena said:


> None of my male cats ever sprayed but they were spayed at 6 months. The only cat that sprays (and still does) is Smokey, my mum's spayed female.


This is also true,some female cats can spray! again less likely if spayed early enough


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Good point Sequeena female cats can spray too, even neutered ones.

If he is neutered before puberty around 6 months then the likelihood of him spraying is less, but if he gets upset eg too many cats in a household or a bad relationship with another cat in the household or a tom cat outside causing him to become territorial then it can be a problem.
The only good thing is that if a neutered cat does start spraying they are a lot less smelly than an unneutered cat.

Saying all this but many, many neutered cats never ever spray in their whole lives.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> This is also true,some female cats can spray! again less likely if spayed early enough


Smokey was spayed at 6 months too


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Emma_Williams said:


> Im planning on getting a Bengal kitten but I'm a bit unsure now which sex to go. I was planning on a male because all the male cats I've had have been friendlier, more cuddly and playful but my mum has just told me that he would definitly spray until he can be neutered.
> 
> Is that true? Could I stop it from happening? If the breeder said he's not done it when I go see him would that mean he wouldn't do it at mine. I don't have any cats at the moment and I thought it was a territory thing.


Hiya! Males & Females Can spray, ALL MY Bengal girls have sprayed and it Really smells!! YUk!!

My boys have always been neutered & Elvis (12) Sprays outside! His such a good boy! 

If you have him neutered at 6 months (Which the breeder will prob have in the contract anyway) He probably wont spray anyway!

What colour / pattern are you looking at??


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I have had male and female cats and ive been lucky as none sprayed in the house although my male use to spray the bushes out side and he was done at 5 months.


----------



## Emma_Williams (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Guess I just have to pray he won't spray. If he did, is there a way of getting rid of the smell or putting him off doing it? (Just encase)



Taylorbaby said:


> What colour / pattern are you looking at??


I love the rossetted and spotted especially in brown/gold. I'm looking at some on Sunday, can't wait 

Oh another question. I go stay with my mum about once a month for a max of 2 days. The OH would still be here when he got home from work so the kitten would be alone maybe 8 hours a day. Will he be fine being alone 8 hours a day for 2 days a month? Or will I have to wait till he is a certain age?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

One of my families male cats (a while ago) wasn't neutered until he was 3 years old. He never once sprayed and he lived in a multi-cat and pet household!!! I would advise getting them neutered at 6 months. Pets dont need to be intact!! xx


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Emma_Williams said:


> Thanks for the info. Guess I just have to pray he won't spray. If he did, is there a way of getting rid of the smell or putting him off doing it? (Just encase)
> 
> I love the rossetted and spotted especially in brown/gold. I'm looking at some on Sunday, can't wait
> 
> Oh another question. I go stay with my mum about once a month for a max of 2 days. The OH would still be here when he got home from work so the kitten would be alone maybe 8 hours a day. Will he be fine being alone 8 hours a day for 2 days a month? Or will I have to wait till he is a certain age?


oh dear you will definatly have to get two!!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Emma_Williams said:


> Thanks for the info. Guess I just have to pray he won't spray. If he did, is there a way of getting rid of the smell or putting him off doing it? (Just encase)
> 
> I love the rossetted and spotted especially in brown/gold. I'm looking at some on Sunday, can't wait
> 
> Oh another question. I go stay with my mum about once a month for a max of 2 days. The OH would still be here when he got home from work so the kitten would be alone maybe 8 hours a day. Will he be fine being alone 8 hours a day for 2 days a month? Or will I have to wait till he is a certain age?


Just have him neutered at about 6 months should stop him!

Well a friend would be a nice idea for him.... I ahve a litter due in dec..brown rosettes........lol


----------

